#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  На каком языке учил Будда

## Светлана

всем привет,

что-то я совсем запуталась)) 

Есть вопрос к тем, кто изучал развитие языков в Индии и кто рулит в теме. Прошу озвучить только факты, если кто-то ими владеет. 
На каком разговорном языке учил и разговаривал Будда? Понятно,что не на санскрите (просто не знала, в каком разделе создать тему). 
Скорее всего, это один из пракритов, вот только какой? Старый Магадхи? Почему не Пали? Что появилось позднее: Пали или Магадхи (я имею в виду только разговорные)? 

спасибо!

----------


## Юй Кан

Magahi language

----------

Aion (27.10.2013), Светлана (28.10.2013)

----------


## До

Тут есть два вопроса: 1) сколько языков было в Индии в тех регионах где учил Будда, и 2) на сколько правдоподобно, что в этих регионах он заставлял всех говорить на одном языке?

----------


## Vladiimir

Вот, что по этому поводу пишет Оскар фон Хинюбер в своей книге «Справочник по литературе пали»:



> Буддийская литература начинается с устных наставлений, которые Будда дал своим самым первым ученикам.  Ни один оригинальный текст того самого начального этапа Буддизма до нас не дошел. Неизвестно даже каким языком Будда пользовался в своих проповедях, хотя известно точно, что это был не ведийский санскрит, а местный диалект. Поскольку Будда жил и учил в Магадхе, то вполне разумно предположить, что это была ранняя форма магадхи, восточного индо-арийского языка среднего периода.
> Тхеравадины считают само собой разумеющимся, что их канон дошел до них в языке, который использовал Будда, и который они следовательно, называют магадхи, а так же пали. Тем не менее, когда в конце 19 века в Европе началось лингвистическое изучение языка Пали, то скоро стало ясно, что канон тхеравады куда более поздний, чем Будда. Более того, пали никогда не был разговорным языком ни в Магадхе, ни в каком-нибудь другом месте. Так как из лингвистических особенностей этого языка можно сделать выводы, что он был создан как лингва-франка предположительно использовавшийся на большой территории во времена куда более поздние, чем время Будды. Доказательствами, на которых базируются эти заключения, являются надписи Ашоки (3 век до н.э.), которые позволяют начертить довольно грубую лингвистическую карту северной Индии. На этой карте видно, что пали основан на языке на котором говорили в западной Индии, далеко от родины Буддизма. В то же самое время определенные восточные черты заключенные в пали указывают на тот факт, что тексты были переработаны из ранней восточной версии в настоящую западную лингвистическую форму.  Следовательно, очевидно что тексты канона тхеравады, даже будучи старейшими из сохранившихся буддийских текстов, все же являются результатом длинного и сложного развития.


Подрбонее см. A Handbook of Pāli Literature Авторы: Oskar von Hinüber, стр. 4-5

----------

Miruka Ze (29.10.2013), Бхусуку (27.10.2013), Владимир Николаевич (13.04.2018), Кайто Накамура (28.10.2013), Светлана (28.10.2013), Эделизи (27.10.2013)

----------


## Ассаджи

Доброго времени!




> На каком разговорном языке учил и разговаривал Будда?


На языке пали, или магадхи. "Пали" - это название для языка магадхи, сохранившегося в буддийских текстах. Отличие пали от магадхи разве что в том, что пали со временем развивался дальше в буддийских текстах, стилизовался и дополнялся заимствованиями, а язык магадхи пошел по другому пути развития.

Как описано в Винае (2.139), Будда предписал монахам сохранять Учение на языке Будды, то есть старом магадхи.

См. по этому поводу "Очерк палийской литературы" Вильгельма Гейгера:
http://dhamma.ru/paali/geiger/geiger_intro.html
а также тему:
http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=663.0

Современные ученые выдвигают разнообразные противоречивые гипотезы, основываясь на немногочисленных надписях, оставленных через века после времени жизни Будды.

Я присоединяюсь к традиционным свидетельствам, поддержанным Гейгером. Пали действительно похож на язык Ардха-Магадхи, сохранившийся в ранних джайнских текстах: 
http://www.jainworld.com/scriptures/samansuttam10.asp
и в надписи в Хатхигумпхе:
http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?top...11579#msg11579

В исходном, нестилизованном виде, со всеми разговорными неправильностями, пали (магадхи) сохранился в наиболее ранних стихотворных текстах, таких как Сутта-нипата.

----------

Aion (27.10.2013), Ittosai (29.10.2013), Miruka Ze (29.10.2013), sergey (27.10.2013), Ануруддха (29.10.2013), Жека (28.10.2013), Кайто Накамура (28.10.2013), Яреб (09.11.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Как описано в Винае (2.139), Будда предписал монахам сохранять Учение на языке Будды, то есть старом магадхи.


Спорно, очень спорно.
См. по этому поводу http://www.encyclopedia.com/article-...and-texts.html

----------


## Aion

На простом языке учил:


> В классических пьесах Калидасы, Бхасы и др. языки распределяются по социальному принципу: цари и знатные господа говорят на санскрите, знатные дамы — на шаурасени, простолюдины — на магадхи, женщины поют на махараштри.
> 
> Пракрит


 :Smilie:

----------


## Кайто Накамура

и я думаю вполне очевидно, что это всё были не разные языки а взаимопроницаемые диалекты, нигде в Суттах не встречается описаний ситуаций что хоть кто-то что-то не понимал, а рассуждения о "языках" которые многих путают это в науке так сложилось лингвисты для простоты выделяют "языки", хотя в других случаях, если речь о современных языках, скорее говорили бы о диалектах, 

и в любом случае смысл Учения даже при переводе с одного древнеиндийского языка на другой не изменится, главное же здесь в значении понятий и взаимоотношении между ними, а эта часть структуры в данном случае от диалекта никак не зависит, принципы грамматики там общие, и Учение построено так, что значение всех базовых понятий защищено при помощи множества упоминаний в контексте, это важнее чем искать несущественные отличия

----------

Ассаджи (28.10.2013), Владимир Николаевич (13.04.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (28.10.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> всем привет,
> 
> что-то я совсем запуталась)) 
> 
> Есть вопрос к тем, кто изучал развитие языков в Индии и кто рулит в теме. Прошу озвучить только факты, если кто-то ими владеет. 
> На каком разговорном языке учил и разговаривал Будда? Понятно,что не на санскрите (просто не знала, в каком разделе создать тему). 
> Скорее всего, это один из пракритов, вот только какой? Старый Магадхи? Почему не Пали? Что появилось позднее: Пали или Магадхи (я имею в виду только разговорные)? 
> 
> спасибо!


Когда Будда говорил все понимали его на своих языках без переводчиков это факт.

----------


## Жека

> Когда Будда говорил все понимали его на своих языках без переводчиков это факт.


Так в то время иностранцев не было в стране, которую мы знаем сейчас как Индия) 
Но Будда разрешал учить Дхамме на понятном людям людям (не только на санскрите, как настаивали некоторые бхикку из брахманской касты, которым претило, что новые монахи из простолюдинов "портят" Дхамму своими жаргонными словечками).

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Так в то время иностранцев не было в стране, которую мы знаем сейчас как Индия) 
> Но Будда разрешал учить Дхамме на понятном людям людям (не только на санскрите, как настаивали некоторые бхикку из брахманской касты, которым претило, что новые монахи из простолюдинов "портят" Дхамму своими жаргонными словечками).


Имелось ввиду, что Будду понимали все без перевода. Каждый на своем и по своему.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (13.04.2018)

----------


## Светлана

Большое спасибо всем, кто ответил, запостил полезные ссылки, и особенно Юй Кан-у, Vladimir-y - за ссылку на Хинюбера и отличную цитату, а также Ассаджи. Теперь понятно, что это точно был Магадхи.

Вопрос к Ассаджи: а пали и магадхи точно одно и то же?  Их везде выделяют в разные категории. Кроме того, пали появился позже, чем старый Магадхи (судя по википедии?).  



> Пали" - это название для языка магадхи, сохранившегося в буддийских текстах.


Получается не совсем верно? Может быть, в буддийских текстах он и называется пали, но это другой язык? Вот и Vladimir написал: 




> Тем не менее, когда в конце 19 века в Европе началось лингвистическое изучение языка Пали, то скоро стало ясно, что канон тхеравады куда более поздний, чем Будда. Более того, пали никогда не был разговорным языком ни в Магадхе, ни в каком-нибудь другом месте. Так как из лингвистических особенностей этого языка можно сделать выводы, что он был создан как лингва-франка предположительно использовавшийся на большой территории во времена куда более поздние, чем время Будды.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Вопрос к Ассаджи: а пали и магадхи точно одно и то же?  Их везде выделяют в разные категории. Кроме того, пали появился позже, чем старый Магадхи (судя по википедии?).


Не сохранилось никаких надписей времен Будды. Сохранились в устной передаче слова Будды, и слова современника Будды, Нигантха Натапутты (Махавиры), проповедовавшего в той же местности. В палийских комментариях говорится, что пали - это и есть язык Магадхи (магадха-бхаса). Других ранних свидетельств нет. Как показывает устная передача ведических, буддийских и джайнских текстов, при таком способе язык текстов хорошо сохраняется. 

Император Асока в третьем веке до нашей эры ( http://dhamma.ru/lib/ashoka/ ) оставил ряд надписей на камнях (33 из них сохранились), языки которых отражают местные языковые особенности. Эти языки не совпадают с языком пали, хотя и бывают весьма на него похожи. Впрочем, они (за исключением, конечно, греческого и арамейского) похожи и друг на друга. В Индии до сих пор языки плавно меняются с переходом из одной местности в другую.

Ученые, за неимением надписей времен Будды, строят разнообразные предположения о происхождении языка пали на основании надписей императора Асоки, надписи в Хатхигумпхе, и т.п. По моим наблюдениям, ученые бывают склонны дискредитировать традиционные свидетельства. Всё же в данном случае опровергнуть традиционное утверждение о том, что пали и был языком Магадхи времен Будды, невозможно, поскольку этот язык не был никак иначе зафиксирован. Напротив, оказывается, что пали весьма похож на Ардха-Магадхи джайнского канона и джайнских надписей.

Можно предположить (как пишет Вильгельм Гейгер, и другие исследователи), что язык, на котором проповедовал Будда, служил для межэтнического общения высших слоев общества, и отличался от местных говоров, в том числе от бытового языка Магадхи.

Магадхи времен императора Асоки, конечно, отличается от пали. Но и от него не так уж много осталось. В начале нашей эры началась санскритизация, местные языки получили пренебрежительное название "падших, испорченных" (апабраханша), и были вытеснены в бытовую сферу. Так что языковая ситуация даже времен Асоки остается туманной.

Пали тем временем стилизовался, и тоже подвергся некоторому (хотя и незначительному влиянию) со стороны санскрита. Ранние тексты хорошо сохранились, а в поздних палийских текстах встречаются санскритские заимствования. В палийских текстах можно выделить хорошо сохранившиеся слои разных эпох. В каждом из слоев есть свои маркеры, лексические и грамматические. Например, в ранних текстах употребляется слово "упаккилеса" (загрязнение), а в более поздних появляется упрощенное "килеса", которого в ранних текстах нет. Поэтому, в разговоре о пали желательно уточнять, о языке какого периода идет речь. Ведь этому языку уже больше двух тысяч лет.

----------

Ittosai (29.10.2013), Miruka Ze (29.10.2013), Rushny (01.11.2013), sergey (29.10.2013), Егор Т (29.10.2013), Жека (29.10.2013), Кайто Накамура (31.10.2013), Светлана (29.10.2013), Сергей Хабаров (29.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (29.10.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Магадхи времен императора Асоки, конечно, отличается от пали. Но и от него не так уж много осталось. … Так что языковая ситуация даже времен Асоки остается туманной.


Да, о языках того времени и о магадхи, в частности, известно не много. Но, то что известно позволяет сделать выводы, что пали более похож на западные (или северные) диалекты, нежели на восточные (к которым относится и магадхи).
Процититрую здесь известного французского лингвиста Жюля Блока:



> Что касается языка (пали), то сами тексты называют его "магадхи". Но, все что нам известно о языке магадхи через надписи или литературу противоречит этому названию. Без сомнения оно восходит к тем примитивным текстам, которые цитировались Ашокой, а не к переводу, который нам доступен.


Современные исследователи практически единодушны в том, что пали не является магадхи. 
Ну, вот, пример навскидку. Действующий президент общества палийских текстов, известный ученый и специалист Руперт Гетин пишет:



> Все свидетельства указывают на то, что пали на самом деле не магадхи. 
> All the evidence suggests, however, that Pali is not in fact Māgadhī.


Список современных ученых, которые считают также очень и очень большой. Уж даже Бхиккху Бодхи, человек в традиции, пишет:



> Хотя язык (пали) не идентичен ни с одним языком, на котором мог говорить Будда, он принадлежит к той же самой широкой лингвистической семье, как и языки которыми он мог пользоваться и восходит к той же самой концептуальной матрице.


Не идентичен. Но, принадлежит к той же самой широкой лингвистической семье. С этим никто и не спорит. Принадлежит к той же самой лингвистической семье, как и все индоарийские языки среднего периода.

Конечно же, можно взять и назвать все диалекты Индии одним словом "магадхи" и пали тогда тоже будет "магадхи", как и другие языки. Но ведь речь идет, как я понимаю, именно о языке на котором проповедовал Будда , на котором говорили в том регионе. И этот язык не пали (исходя из того, что нам о нем известно).

----------

Владимир Николаевич (13.04.2018), Кайто Накамура (31.10.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

Для тех, кто вдруг не в курсе, я в нескольких словах, грубо попробую обрисовать ситуацию.

Ашокой оставлены надписи, разбросанные по территории Индии. В зависимости от места, где они располагаются, они имеют свои характерные лингвистические особенности.

Какие это особенности? Ученые выделяют следующие (привожу лишь некоторые):

*Западные надписи (Гирнар и др.) :* 
1. Четко различаются согласные ñ, ṇ и n. (ṇātika – родственник, p(r)āṇa – живое существо, anusāsanaṃ - наставление и т.д.
2. Сохраняются r и l (karoti – он делает, rāja(n) – король, likkhita – написанное, sīla- нравственное поведение и т.д.
3. Три шипящих из древнеиндийского s,  ś и ṣ сливаются в один звук s. Т.е. перестают различаться. Остается только один шипящий s.
4. Именительный падеж основы на –a мужского рода ед.ч оканчивается на –o (piyo – возлюбленный и т.д.), а им. п. среднего рода оканчивается на –aṃ.
5. Местный падеж оканчивается на –ē и –amhi (vijite – в королевстве, dhaṃmamhi [dhamme] – в дхарме и т.д.)
6. Абсолютив на –tpā (в написании –ptā: ārabhiptā – убив, paricajiptā – избежав и т.д.)
И другие.

*Северо-западные надписи (Шабхазгархи и др.):*
1. Сохранились все «древние» шипящие s,  ś и ṣ.
2. Сохранились и r и l.
3. Сохранились все носовые согласные ñ, ṇ и n.
4. Плавные в консонантных кластерах меняют свои места (karman превращается в krama, dharma превращается в dhrama и т.д.)
5. Местный падеж муж.ср. рода основ на –a  имеет окончания –ē, -asi или –aspi (vijite – в королевстве и т.д.)
6. Абсолютив оканчивается на –ti (vijiniti – покорив и т.д.)
И другие.

*Особенности восточных (и остальных) надписей (а значит и магадхи):*
1. Везде r меняется на l. (так kaloti (из karoti) – делать, lāja(n) (из rājan) – раджа, король. Т.е. раджа на магадхи будет «ладжа».
2. Носовые ñ, ṇ и n (которые сохраняются в пали и в западных надписях) здесь исчезают и сливаются в один звук n.
3. Именительный падеж ед. ч. муж. и сред. оканчиваются на –ē (piye – возлюбленный (на пали и в западных надписях было бы piyo)
4. Местный падеж ед. ч. оканчивается на –asi (в пали и в западных надписях на –е)
И другие.

Т.е. сравнивая эти и другие особенности ученые выделяют сходства и различия. В основном считается, что пали более похож на западные диалекты. Некоторые считают, что больше северо-западных характерных черт. Как бы там ни было, на восточные диалекты он походит менее всего. И спорить можно о том более похож пали на надписи в Гирнаре (на западе) или в Шабхазгархи (северо-западе).
В тоже время несмотря на сходство с гирнарскими надписями есть и различия. Так что принадлежность к какому-то отдельному региону трудно установить однозначно. Но на роль магадхи он подходит менее всего.

----------

Ануруддха (29.10.2013), Аурум (29.10.2013), Владимир Николаевич (13.04.2018), Кайто Накамура (31.10.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

Как сказал где-то Оскар фон Хинюбер: "пали не столь мертвый язык, сколь искусственный". (Если, конечно я точно передал его слова. Не помню сейчас, где видел цитату...)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.06.2018), Кайто Накамура (31.10.2013)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Да, о языках того времени и о магадхи, в частности, известно не много.


Почти всё, что известно - надписи императора Асоки. Причем язык этих надписей мог и не совпадать полностью с языком местности.




> Но, то что известно позволяет сделать выводы, что пали более похож на западные (или северные) диалекты, нежели на восточные (к которым относится и магадхи).


Кому известно, и кто именно делает выводы? В данном случае Вы, как я понимаю, излагаете выводы Оскара фон Хинюбера.

С таким же успехом ученые пишут и о сходстве с восточными диалектами, как например, Оберлис:

"Many Pāli words and forms - “with 'frozen' phonetics”, as Richard Gombrich aptly characterised them (in: Geiger 1994: XXVII) – are relics from an earlier eastern dialect in which the 'texts' of early Buddhism were (orally) handed down. This proto-canonical language (which Heinrich Luders called Alt-Ardhamāgadhī) – akin to the administrative language of the Maurya king Asoka (268-232 B.C.) and based on an artistic MIA 'Dichtersprache' which was in use long before the time of the Buddha – was in many ways, when compared to OIA, further advanced than the western dialects of its time: Internal voiced occlusives had been lost, while the surds were voiced (-p- to -v-), original initial y- had (at least in some words) already become j-, and the gender distinction was about to break down (etc.).  That meant that the 'texts' were transformed into a more archaic language (unless the words were taken over unaltered) as Buddhism spread westward."

http://books.google.com/books?id=zFc...sec=frontcover (стр. 6)

Выврды ученых зависят от того, на каких надписях они делают акцент - например, на надписи в Гирнаре, или надписи в Хатхигумпхе.

Айзел Мазард подробно описывает противоречивость научных выводов по этому поводу:
http://web.archive.org/web/200503152...article36.html

Посмотрите сами на надписи:
http://dhamma.ru/paali/The-Buddha-Spoke-Pali.pdf (стр. 5)

Язык и западных, и восточных надписей похож на пали.

----------

Жека (29.10.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> С таким же успехом ученые пишут и о сходстве с восточными диалектами, как например, Оберлис:


Оберлис, как и все остальные указывают, что имеются остаточные черты магадхи. Т.е. Оберлис говорит вслед за другими учеными, что канон изначально устно передавался на магадхи. Потом был переработан в другие диалекты. Остались и магадхийские черты. Но более всего сходства с западными диалектами. Так говорит Оберлис. Да и другие исследователи.

----------


## Vladiimir

Ну, просто взять посмотреть, напримерм, на носовые. В гинарских надписях они как и в пали сохранились староиндийские. В магадхи слились в одну букву n. В гинарских надписях сохранилось различение r и l, как и в пали (в пали, только иногда r заменяется на l). В магадхи всегда r заменяется на l. Падежные окончания в им. и местном. гинарских надписях и пали похожи.  И непохожи на восточные (магадхские). Абсолютив на -tpa в гинарских надписях похож на палийское -tva и т.д. Сходств с гинарскими надписями довольно много.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Айзел Мазард подробно описывает противоречивость научных выводов по этому поводу:
> http://web.archive.org/web/200503152...article36.html


Противоречивость научных выводов касается как правило места возникновения пали, т.е. родины пали и в основном спорят о том более он похож на западный или на северо-западный. Я даже не знаю никого из современных ученых, кто считает, что он более похож на восточный диалект. (Статью пока не читал. Нет времени. Но читал ОЧЕНЬ много чего по-этому поводу.) Т.е. родина его не известна. И она не магадха. Так что особых противоречий-то нет. Практически все говорят,что это "сборный" язык. Лингва-франка. Койне. Даже Гейгер.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Оберлис, как и все остальные...


Кто "все остальные"? Оберлис - сторонник теории происхождения пали "с востока на запад". Есть и чисто "западная" теория, и "восточная" теория, и т.п.

В вышеупомянутой статье Мазарда приведены примеры разнообразных гипотез ученых.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Кто "все остальные"? Оберлис - сторонник теории происхождения пали "с востока на запад".


Ну Оскар фон Хинюбер, Норман.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Так что особых противоречий-то нет. Практически все говорят,что это "сборный" язык. Лингва-франка. Койне. Даже Гейгер.


Да, язык межэтнического общения. Как пишет Гейгер:

"VIII. Таким образом, согласие об исходном диалекте, на котором основывался язык пали, так и не было достигнуто . Поэтому Виндиш (Windisch) вернулся к старой традиции - и я также склоняюсь к этому мнению - в соответствии с которой пали является формой магадхи, языка, на котором проповедовал Будда. Этот язык Будды, безусловно, не был чисто разговорным диалектом, а языком высших образованных слоёв, который возник ещё в добуддийские времена и служил в целях взаимной коммуникации различных районов Индии . Такой lingua franca, хотя и включающий элементы различных диалектов, был свободен от наиболее резких диалектных форм. Он, безусловно, не мог быть однороден. Человек из Магадхи разговаривал на нём одним образом, а человек из Косалы или Аванти - другим, подобно тому, как высокий немецкий язык образованного человека их Вюртемберга, Саксонии или Гамбурга имеет свои характерные черты. Поскольку основная деятельность Будды, хотя он и не был уроженцем Магадхи, проходила в этом государстве и в соседних районах, диалект Магадхи должен был наложить на его язык характерный отпечаток. Этот язык с полным правом может быть назван магадхи, хотя он и лишён самых резких диалектных особенностей этого языка. Как справедливо указал Виндиш, после смерти Учителя из его языка неизбежно должен был развиться новый искусственный язык. Была предпринята попытка сохранить учение Будды в исходной форме, и придать эту форму тем частям учения, которые сохранялись в монашеских сообществах разных провинций и постепенно включались в канон."

http://dhamma.ru/paali/geiger/geiger_intro.html

----------

Кайто Накамура (31.10.2013), Светлана (02.11.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> В вышеупомянутой статье Мазарда приведены примеры разнообразных гипотез ученых.


Ну, кто из современных ученых придерживается взгляда, что пали - это магадхи?

----------


## Vladiimir

> Да, язык межэтнического общения. Как пишет Гейгер:
> 
> "VIII. Таким образом, согласие об исходном диалекте, на котором основывался язык пали, так и не было достигнуто . Поэтому Виндиш (Windisch) вернулся к старой традиции - и я также склоняюсь к этому мнению - в соответствии с которой пали является формой магадхи, языка, на котором проповедовал Будда. Этот язык Будды, безусловно, не был чисто разговорным диалектом, а языком высших образованных слоёв, который возник ещё в добуддийские времена и служил в целях взаимной коммуникации различных районов Индии . Такой lingua franca, хотя и включающий элементы различных диалектов, был свободен от наиболее резких диалектных форм. Он, безусловно, не мог быть однороден. Человек из Магадхи разговаривал на нём одним образом, а человек из Косалы или Аванти - другим, подобно тому, как высокий немецкий язык образованного человека их Вюртемберга, Саксонии или Гамбурга имеет свои характерные черты. Поскольку основная деятельность Будды, хотя он и не был уроженцем Магадхи, проходила в этом государстве и в соседних районах, диалект Магадхи должен был наложить на его язык характерный отпечаток. Этот язык с полным правом может быть назван магадхи, хотя он и лишён самых резких диалектных особенностей этого языка. Как справедливо указал Виндиш, после смерти Учителя из его языка неизбежно должен был развиться новый искусственный язык. Была предпринята попытка сохранить учение Будды в исходной форме, и придать эту форму тем частям учения, которые сохранялись в монашеских сообществах разных провинций и постепенно включались в канон."
> 
> http://dhamma.ru/paali/geiger/geiger_intro.html


Взгляды Гейгера сейчас уже считаются устаревшими и ошибочными. А так да, койне. Изначально учение было на языке Будды. На магадхи, по всей видимости. Потом по мере распространения было переработано в различных диалектах. Установилось как лингва-франка. Искусственный язык. Понятный всем. Язык пали.

----------


## Vladiimir

*Ассаджи* пишет: 



> Оберлис с Пишелем относятся к тем упомянутым выше Норманом специалистам, которые подчеркивают сходство с надписью в Гирнаре, не обращая внимания на сходство с надписью в Хатхигумпхе, и у которых в итоге получается "западная" теория происхождения пали.


Вот, кстати, про хатхигумпскую надпись (на том форуме фотка не вставилась а набирать текст сейчас нет времени) Witzel пишет:

----------

Светлана (02.11.2013)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Взгляды Гейгера сейчас уже считаются устаревшими и ошибочными.


Лично я не собираюсь следовать за научной модой и современными тенденциями. Меня интересуют аргументы, и у Гейгера они есть.

Даже Норман признает, что "it is not impossible that there existed in India in the third century B. C. an unattested dialect of Middle Indo-Aryan which had all the features of Pali".

Выводы Нормана и фон Хинюбера - чисто вероятностные предположения на основе немногих сохранившися надписей, сделанных намного позже времени жизни Будды.
Я ознакомился с их доводами, и они меня не убедили.

Выражения "стало ясно", "считаются" и т.п. - не аргументы.

----------

Жека (29.10.2013), Кайто Накамура (31.10.2013), Сергей Ч (29.10.2013)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Вот, кстати, про хатхигумпскую надпись (на том форуме фотка не вставилась а набирать текст сейчас нет времени) Witzel пишет:


Да, эта надпись по языку похожа именно на пали, и отличается от магадхи Асоки.

----------


## Жека

> Взгляды Гейгера сейчас уже считаются устаревшими и ошибочными. А так да, койне. Изначально учение было на языке Будды. На магадхи, по всей видимости. Потом по мере распространения было переработано в различных диалектах. Установилось как лингва-франка. Искусственный язык. Понятный всем. Язык пали.


Вы настойчиво продвигаете некие нью эйдж идеи в Тхераваду, видимо, считая, что новое это нечто лучшее. 
Это большое заблуждение и домыслы а-ля, о, я придумал нечто свое, типа все прежнее - ерунда.
Зряшнее это дело.

----------


## Ассаджи

Статья о надписи в Хатхигумпхе, с сопоставлением языка надписи и пали:

http://gujaratisbs.webs.com/Abstract...tam%20More.pdf

Исторический обзор надписи в Хатхигумпхе:

http://orissa.gov.in/e-magazine/Jour...3/pdf/9-10.pdf

Английский перевод надписи:

http://www.sdstate.edu/projectsoutha...nscription.pdf

----------

Светлана (02.11.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Вы настойчиво продвигаете некие нью эйдж идеи в Тхераваду, видимо, считая, что новое это нечто лучшее. 
> Это большое заблуждение и домыслы а-ля, о, я придумал нечто свое, типа все прежнее - ерунда.
> Зряшнее это дело.


Прочитайте, что пишет Бхиккху Бодхи:



> Хотя *язык (пали) не идентичен ни с одним языком, на котором мог говорить Будда*, он принадлежит к той же самой широкой лингвистической семье, как и языки, которыми он мог пользоваться и восходит к той же самой концептуальной матрице.

----------

Светлана (02.11.2013)

----------


## Жека

Ну много мнений есть, в том числе и мнение бхикку Бодхи.

----------


## Светлана

Ассаджи, Владимир! Спасибо вам за аргументы. Очень интересно почитать диалог двух людей, которые понимают, о чем пишут, и к тому же еще глубоко владеют темой. Прямо глаз радуется  :Smilie:  
Я дилетант и в теме не разбираюсь, но мне ближе точка зрения Владимира. 
Вчера подошла к профессору по Индологии в институте, он тоже сказал, что это был Магадхи. Хотела у него еще детальнее спросить, почему он так думает, но не успела. Если кому-то интересно, могу его расспросить в понедельник.

Вообще, прочитав ваше обсуждение, я поняла, что тема крайне интересная. Нужно мне буде тоже в ней разобраться и покопаться. Если что-то новое откопаю - напишу  :Smilie: 




> Вы настойчиво продвигаете некие нью эйдж идеи в Тхераваду


Жека, у нас тут в теме речь идет не о Тхераваде, а скорее об истории  и лингвистике. Именно поэтому я создала тему в лингвистическом разделе, а не в разделе "Тхеравада". 
То, что вы назвали нью-эйдж идеями - это свежие научные гипотезы и исследования. Наука не стоит на месте  :Wink: 

Хотелось бы еще добавить: если мы будем отвергать новые выводы или гипотезы исследователей только на основании того, что они протеворечат нашим религиозным верованиям, то это легко может привести к фундаментализму. Вспомним Галилея.
Совсем другое дело, если вас просто не убеждают аргументы и вы способны аргументированно доказывать свою собственную точку зрения, как, например, Ассаджи.

----------

Vladiimir (02.11.2013), Джнянаваджра (02.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (02.11.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Вчера подошла к профессору по Индологии в институте, он тоже сказал, что это был Магадхи. Хотела у него еще детальнее спросить, почему он так думает, но не успела. Если кому-то интересно, могу его расспросить в понедельник.


Ну, конечно же, интересно.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Я дилетант и в теме не разбираюсь, но мне ближе точка зрения Владимира.


Ну и я тоже дилетант. Просто озвучил точку зрению ряда ученых из доступной мне литературы.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Ассаджи, Владимир! Спасибо вам за аргументы. Очень интересно почитать диалог двух людей, которые понимают, о чем пишут, и к тому же еще глубоко владеют темой. Прямо глаз радуется


Пожалуйста. Приятно, когда есть глубокий интерес к таким непростым темам. :Smilie: 

Раз пошла такая пьянка, приведу еще пару ссылок:

Заметка в блоге Джаяравы:
Asoka, Pāli, and some red herrings.
http://jayarava.blogspot.ru/2009/02/...rrings_13.html

Отзыв Ленса Казинса о книге Оскара фон Хинюбера:

"If von Hinuber's work has a bias, it lies perhaps in a certain tendency to neglect or undervalue the results of English-language scholarship. Of course, in many ways this only redresses the balance, since English-language writing has all too often neglected work done in German! But it does have the result that this account is oddly conservative in places, sometimes to my mind unacceptably so. One example of this is von Hinuber's acceptance of the old claim that the inscriptions of the Emperor Asoka can be used to 'draw a very rough linguistic map of northern India' and that Pali is therefore 'rooted in a language spoken in western India far away from the homeland of Buddhism' (§ 7). Quite apart from the fact that we are here talking of minor differences of dialect, rather than the difference between distinct languages, it is clear that the variations between the inscriptions of Asoka in different parts of India (excluding the case of the North-West) may often be better accounted for by different scribal or epigraphic practices i.e. the degree to which it was felt necessary to adopt a more 'literary' form. Since Pali itself is a more literary form of Middle Indian, such practices can sometimes produce a result closer to Pali, but this may be nothing to do with geography."

http://journals.cambridge.org/action...ne&aid=3672772

----------


## Ассаджи

Статья, в которой язык джайнской надписи в Хатхигумпхе сопоставляется с пали (для понятности я преобразовал цитаты из надписи из деванагари в латиницу):

http://dhamma.ru/paali/MrGautamMore.html

----------


## Vladiimir

> Пожалуйста. Приятно, когда есть глубокий интерес к таким непростым темам.
> 
> Раз пошла такая пьянка, приведу еще пару ссылок:
> 
> Отзыв Ленса Казинса о книге Оскара фон Хинюбера:
> 
> "If von Hinuber's work has a bias, it lies perhaps in a certain tendency to neglect or undervalue the results of English-language scholarship. Of course, in many ways this only redresses the balance, since English-language writing has all too often neglected work done in German! But it does have the result that this account is oddly conservative in places, sometimes to my mind unacceptably so. One example of this is von Hinuber's acceptance of the old claim that the inscriptions of the Emperor Asoka can be used to 'draw a very rough linguistic map of northern India' and that Pali is therefore 'rooted in a language spoken in western India far away from the homeland of Buddhism' (§ 7). Quite apart from the fact that we are here talking of minor differences of dialect, rather than the difference between distinct languages, it is clear that the variations between the inscriptions of Asoka in different parts of India (excluding the case of the North-West) may often be better accounted for by different scribal or epigraphic practices i.e. the degree to which it was felt necessary to adopt a more 'literary' form. Since Pali itself is a more literary form of Middle Indian, such practices can sometimes produce a result closer to Pali, but this may be nothing to do with geography."
> 
> http://journals.cambridge.org/action...ne&aid=3672772


Ну и что? Где здесь говорится, что пали - это магадхи? И каким образом такое утверждение могло бы аргументироваться? Здесь говорится, то что давно известно. Т.е. то, что пали более всего походит на западные надписи Ашоки. И вопрос только в том, какие выводы из этого сделать. То, что эдикты Ашоки не могут гарантировать точной локализации диалекта известно уже давно (к примеру, см. надписи на магадхи Ашоки в регионе, где предположительно говорили на дравидийских языках.) Гарантировать точную локолизацию какого-либо диалекта они не могут. Но что-то сообщить об этом они могут. Слишком погагаться на это, понятное дело, нельзя, но других то фактов и свидетельств нет. Если принять, то что о языках того времени неизвестно ничего, если ничего неизвестно о магадхи того времени (ведь известные свидетельства надписей и поздних грамматических описаний мы отбрасываем), то как это может говорить в пользу того, что пали - это магадхи? 

Ну, например, известный французский лингвист, специалист по надписям Ашоки, Жюль Блок, довольно давно уже говорил, что локализовать любой индоарийский язык среднего периода просто невозможно. Но в тоже время, он говорил, что все *имеющиеся* (из надписей и литературы) факты говорят против того, что пали - это магадхи.

Сама зыбкость свидетельств надписей Ашоки не переводит пали автоматически в разряд "магадхи". 

И Блок (и Оскар фон Хинюбер, кстати,) не утверждают, что пали обладает только западными чертами. Указывается, что обладает и восточными. И северо-западными. И каким образом из этого он становится вдруг, языком магадхи, языком на котором говорил и проповедовал Будда?

Ссылку на заметку в блоке Джаяравы я давал. Там тоже говорится (цитируя "позднего" Нормана), что факт схожести пали с гирнарскими надписями не обязательно объясняется, тем что он основан на этом западном диалекте. Его можно объяснить и тем, например, что какой-то язык санскритизировали, изменяли и в результате он перестал походить на восточный диалект, и стал более похож на западный ("гирнарский"). И только.
Опять таки, не думаю, что все особенности пали можно объяснить именно санскритизацией. Известный факт,что он содержит в себе характерные следы именно разных диалектов, а не только следы поздней санскритизации. 

К тому же главный вопрос по сути - является ли пали языком на котором проповедовал Будда. И какой тогда ответ? Типа, "да является, только он вдруг стал более похож на другие языки, на другие диалекты, чем тот на котором он должен был бы говорить. Да и не знаем мы, на каком языке Будда говорил." Такой ответ?

Кстати, то, что мы не знаем, на каком языке говорил Будда, это постоянно повторяет и Оскар фон Хинюбер. И также он повторяет, что пали не основан "единственно" на западном диалекте. То, мне бросается в глаза, что Оскар фон Хинюбер постоянно, повторяет, что пали - искусственный язык, на котором не разговаривали в обиходной речи, а не то, что, типа, пали - это западный диалект.

В целом я, будучи дилетантом, доверяю ученым. В этом вопросе для меня будут убедительны мнения специалистов по исторической фонологии, специалистов по средне-индийским языкам. Я просто не видел нигде, чтобы современные ученые утверждали, что пали - это магадхи. Единственное, что я нашел, это заметку в блоге Джаяравы, где он ссылается на личную переписку с Казинсом. Где-нибудь в литературе по этому вопросу, я такого мнения (у современных ученых) не встречал. Может быть и есть, какие-то авторитетные современные исследования и я просто о них ничего не знаю. Во всяком случае хотелось бы видеть такие работы.

(Ну, я не упоминаю здесь мнения ученых, которые говорят, что, типа, пали - это магадхи, но,конечно же, совсем не тот магадхи на котором говорил и проповедовал Будда. Ведь таким образом, признается, что Будда фактически говорил на другом языке.)

----------

Денис Евгеньев (02.11.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Статья, в которой язык джайнской надписи в Хатхигумпхе сопоставляется с пали (для понятности я преобразовал цитаты из надписи из деванагари в латиницу):
> 
> http://dhamma.ru/paali/MrGautamMore.html


Язык надписи в Хатхигупхе выбран по политическим соображениям. Таково мнение, например, Майкла Витцеля, выдающегося немецкого и американского индолога и санскритолога. Цитату я приводил выше. В таком же ключе об этом довольно подробно говорит авторитетный специалист по древнеиндийским надписям Ричард Саломон:



> The causes of the abrupt dialectal shift from east to west undoubtedly lie in political and historical developments, that is, the decline of Magadha as the center of power in northern India after the collapse of the Mauryan empire and the movement of the center of political power in the following centuries toward the west and northwest. Like the eastern dialect under Asoka, the central-western dialect of the post-Mauryan era was used far beyond what must have been its original homeland. Thus we find inscriptions in this standard epigraphic Prakrit as far afield as Orissa in the east, for instance, in the Hathlgumpha inscription (SI 1.213-21), while in the south it is abundantly attested in inscriptions from such sites as Nagarjunakonda and AmaravatT. This central-western MIA dialect was, in fact, virtually the sole language in epigraphic use in the period in question, and therefore seems, like Pali, to have developed into something like a northern Indian lingua franca, at least for epigraphic purposes, in the last two centuries B.C.
> 
> R. Salomon - Indian Epigraphy: A Guide to the Study of Inscriptions in Sanskrit, Prakrit, and the other Indo-Aryan Languages

----------


## sergey

> Язык надписи в Хатхигупхе выбран по политическим соображениям. Таково мнение, например, Майкла Витцеля, выдающегося немецкого и американского индолога и санскритолога. Цитату я приводил выше. В таком же ключе об этом довольно подробно говорит авторитетный специалист по древнеиндийским надписям Ричард Саломон:


Владимир, я уже вам писал, что в науке - ссылка на чье-либо мнение не является достаточным аргументом. Майкл Витцель выдвигает предположение и пишет, что это очевидно. Но это вовсе не очевидно и можно предположить еще ряд причин, почему надпись была сделана таким образом.
Вот это и есть место, где могут появляться ошибочные концепции: есть некоторые сведения, факты о древних временах. На основании их и других знаний люди _выдвигают гипотезы_ и затем оценивают их как более или менее вероятные. И если теория основана на ряде таких утверждений, истинность которых лишь _вероятна_, то и выводы - лишь вероятны. А если надпись была сделана на этом диалекте не потому, что царю был ненавистен язык его противников (Витцель знает ли в точности мысли царя и причины, по которым резчик вырезал текст на этом диалекте?), а по другим причинам? Может такое быть? Я думаю, что конечно может.

P.S. Даже в сфере религии - буддизма простое доверие авторитету, без самостоятельного анализа и проверки недостаточно (в конечном счете), а вы в сфере как раз критичной рациональности не в первый раз призываете к религиозному подходу: ученые сказали, поэтому я верю. Даже если у вас, или например в этой сфере тем более у меня, недостаточно профессиональных знаний - логика и здравый смысл-то остаются и суждения авторов мы можем проверять ими.

----------

Ассаджи (02.11.2013), Владимир Николаевич (13.04.2018)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Владимир, я уже вам писал, что в науке - ссылка на чье-либо мнение не является достаточным аргументом.


Ну, я не знаю, зачем Вы все время это пишете. Понятно, что чье либо мнение не является доказательством. Это просто мнение авторитетного специалиста в этом вопросе. Его версия, его объяснение, в отличии, к примеру, от моего мнения, мнения дилетанта. И это будут мнения людей с разным уровнем компетенции в данной теме.

Ну и привел я цитаты про хатхигумпхинскую надпись, в ответ на утверждение Ассаджи, что ученые, дескать, не обращают внимание на ее сходство с пали. В принципе, все, как я думаю, обращали внимание как на ее сходство с пали, так и на различия.

----------


## Vladiimir

Кстати, "приблизительная лингвистическая карта языков на основе надписей Ашоки" вполне работает, по крайней мере, для гандхарских рукописей. Особенности диалектов в них в общем-то совпадают с особенностями северо-западных эдиктов Ашоки.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Ну и что? Где здесь говорится, что пали - это магадхи?


А должно было говориться?)




> Здесь говорится, то что давно известно. Т.е. то, что пали более всего походит на западные надписи Ашоки.


В отзыве это, наоборот, опровергается. 

"Давно известно"  :Smilie: 

"6. Аргумент к здравому смыслу: вместо доказательства произносятся фразы вроде "Ну, это очевидно каждому.""
http://technology-of-career.narod.ru/CAR0072.htm

А вот Брайан Люман, например, приводит аргументы в пользу сходства пали с северными и северо-западными надписями:
http://www.sareligionuoft.ca/wp-cont...C4%81r-rev.pdf

Ему это неизвестно :Wink: 




> Если принять, то что о языках того времени неизвестно ничего, если ничего неизвестно о магадхи того времени (ведь известные свидетельства надписей и поздних грамматических описаний мы отбрасываем), то как это может говорить в пользу того, что пали - это магадхи?


А Вы не принимайте  :Smilie:  Я писал выше, что известно о языках того времени. 




> Сама зыбкость свидетельств надписей Ашоки не переводит пали автоматически в разряд "магадхи".


А разве должна переводить?)




> И Блок (и Оскар фон Хинюбер, кстати,) не утверждают, что пали обладает только западными чертами. Указывается, что обладает и восточными. И северо-западными. И каким образом из этого он становится вдруг, языком магадхи, языком на котором говорил и проповедовал Будда?


Действительно, каким?)




> Известный факт,что он содержит в себе характерные следы именно разных диалектов, а не только следы поздней санскритизации.


"Известный факт"  :Smilie: 




> К тому же главный вопрос по сути - является ли пали языком на котором проповедовал Будда. И какой тогда ответ? Типа, "да является, только он вдруг стал более похож на другие языки, на другие диалекты, чем тот на котором он должен был бы говорить. Да и не знаем мы, на каком языке Будда говорил." Такой ответ?


Чей ответ?)




> То, мне бросается в глаза, что Оскар фон Хинюбер постоянно, повторяет, что пали - искусственный язык, на котором не разговаривали в обиходной речи, а не то, что, типа, пали - это западный диалект.


Искусственный язык, на котором император-джайн, сговорившись с буддистами, делает надпись.
Всё для того, чтобы запутать ученых  :Smilie: 
Искусственный язык, очень похожий на язык и многих других древних надписей. 

Майкл Витцель, похоже, сам запутался, - поверил в теорию о "западных языках", а потом ему приходится придумывать объяснения, почему восточные и южные надписи (в Нагарджунаконде и Амаравати) не вписываются в эту такую красивую теорию.

Спасибо за цитату Ричарда Саломона - получается, что магадхи (пали) как язык межэтнического общения, несколько видоизменившись, охватил и многие другие регионы Индии, о чем свидетельствуют многочисленные надписи.

Как пишет Ричард Саломон:

"The dominant role in all regions except the northwest and Sri Lanka falls hereafter to a variety of Prakrit which most resembles, among the Aśokan dialects, the western dialect of the Girnār rock edicts, and which among literary languages has the most in common with Pāli and archaic forms of Śauraseni."




> Я просто не видел нигде, чтобы современные ученые утверждали, что пали - это магадхи. Единственное, что я нашел, это заметку в блоге Джаяравы, где он ссылается на личную переписку с Казинсом.


Джаярава приводит цитату из статьи Нормана, который к 1994 году изменил свое мнение:

"It is clear that any conclusions about the origin of Pāli which are based upon the regional geography of the Aśokan inscriptions must be examined very carefully, and can be disregarded is they conflict with other evidence." 
"If we disregard the evidence of the Aśokan inscriptions and assume that the situation in the second century reflects the pattern of dialect distribution in the third century, then it would be open to us to conclude that the dialect upon which Pāli was based had its home much nearer Magadha. " (p.8)

http://jayarava.blogspot.ru/2009/02/...rrings_13.html




> Ну и привел я цитаты про хатхигумпхинскую надпись, в ответ на утверждение Ассаджи, что ученые, дескать, не обращают внимание на ее сходство с пали.


И когда же я такое утверждал?)

Тот же Ричард Саломон хорошо пишет о том, что надписи Асоки не дают реальной карты диалектов того времени. Поэтому добросовестным ученым остается честно признавать, что они не знают точно происхождения пали. 
И остается полагаться на традиционные свидетельства, и сходство с "Ардха-Магадхи" джайнских текстов.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Тот же Ричард Саломон хорошо пишет о том, что надписи Асоки не дают реальной карты диалектов того времени. Поэтому добросовестным ученым остается честно признавать, что они не знают точно происхождения пали. 
> И остается полагаться на традиционные свидетельства, и сходство с "Ардха-Магадхи" джайнских текстов.


И Ричар Саломон пишет, что пали более всего походит на западные диалекты. А ардха-магадхи, по его словам, представитель восточных диалектов с харктерными для них фонолигическими чертами. К тому же и ардха-магадхи - это не магадхи. 




> Поэтому добросовестным ученым остается честно признавать, что они не знают точно происхождения пали.


Вот именно.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Джаярава приводит цитату из статьи Нормана, который к 1994 году изменил свое мнение:
> 
> "It is clear that any conclusions about the origin of Pāli which are based upon the regional geography of the Aśokan inscriptions must be examined very carefully, and can be disregarded is they conflict with other evidence." 
> "If we disregard the evidence of the Aśokan inscriptions and assume that the situation in the second century reflects the pattern of dialect distribution in the third century, then it would be open to us to conclude that the dialect upon which Pāli was based had its home much nearer Magadha. " (p.8)
> 
> http://jayarava.blogspot.ru/2009/02/...rrings_13.html


"Изменил свое мнение" - это формулировка Джаяравы. Уточнил. В цитате не говорится, что пали - это магадхи. Говорится, что "*если мы отбросим* свидетельства надписей Ашоки *и допустим*, что ситуация во втором столетии отражает паттерны распространения диалектов в третьем столетии, то ничто нам не помешает сделать вывод, что родина *диалекта, на котором основан пали*, располагается гораздо ближе к Магадхе."
Здесь также не говорится, что пали - это магадхи.

Никто, кстати, никогда и не писал, насколько мне известно, что на эдиктах Ашоки можно построить точную карту. Ну, разве что Вы писали такое: 


> Император Асока в третьем веке до нашей эры ( http://dhamma.ru/lib/ashoka/ ) оставил ряд надписей на камнях (33 из них сохранились), *языки которых отражают местные языковые особенности.*


По крайней мере в работах, которые читал я, ученые высказывались куда осторожней. Тем не менее имеющиеся свидетельства говорят против того, что пали - магадхи. Ну, Вы бы просто привели работы авторитетных современных ученых, в которых было бы показано, что пали - это магадхи и спора бы не было. Я с удовольствием приму мнение специалистов. Если оно будет противоречить мнению немецких ученых, ну я буду знать, что оно противоречит и только.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Тот же Ричард Саломон хорошо пишет о том, что надписи Асоки не дают реальной карты диалектов того времени.


Я уже "тысячу раз" об этом говорил. Приводил слова Жюля Блока (известный французский лингвист), который говорил, что просто невозможно локализовать какой-нибудь индо-арийский язык среднего периода.  Приводил его же слова, что имеющиеся свидтельства говорят против того, что пали - магадхи.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Ну и привел я цитаты про хатхигумпхинскую надпись, в ответ на утверждение Ассаджи, что ученые, дескать, не обращают внимание на ее сходство с пали.
> 			
> 		
> 
> И когда же я такое утверждал?)


Ну, здесь:



> Ассаджи: Оберлис с Пишелем относятся к тем упомянутым выше Норманом специалистам, которые подчеркивают сходство с надписью в Гирнаре, не обращая внимания на сходство с надписью в Хатхигумпхе, и у которых в итоге получается "западная" теория происхождения пали.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Спасибо за цитату Ричарда Саломона - получается, что магадхи (пали) как язык межэтнического общения, несколько видоизменившись, охватил и многие другие регионы Индии, о чем свидетельствуют многочисленные надписи.
> Как пишет Ричард Саломон:
> "The dominant role in all regions except the northwest and Sri Lanka falls hereafter to a variety of Prakrit which most resembles, among the Aśokan dialects, the western dialect of the Girnār rock edicts, and which among literary languages has the most in common with Pāli and archaic forms of Śauraseni."


Всегда пожалуйста! Читайте современных ученых, но только внимательно! Перечитайте еще раз эту цитату! Где тут получается то, что Вы написали выше? Какой еще "магадхи (пали)"? Вы о чём? По тексту здесь:




> "доминирующая роль во всех регионах кроме северо-запада и Шри-Ланки выпадает после этого (после заката Магадхи!!!) на разнообразие пракритов, которые из всех диалектов (надписей) Ашоки, более всего напоминают западный диалект Гирнарского эдикта и которые среди литературных языков имеет больше всего сходства с пали и с архаичной формой шаурасени."


 Речь здесь о диалекте, который, если сравнивать со всеми надписями Ашоки, более всего напоминает гирнарские, а из литературных языков напоминает более всего пали и архаичную форму шаурасени. Это все происходит после заката Магадхи (как империи, так и языка). Здесь речь о западных диалектах, которые пришли на смену магадхи. Которые заняли его политическое место. Сместили магадхи с его доминирующих, главенствующих позиций. Ранее рулил восточный диалект магадхи, теперь же его место заняли западные диалекты, очень похожие на "гирнарские" и пали.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Тем не менее имеющиеся свидетельства говорят против того, что пали - магадхи.


Какие свидетельства?

----------


## Ассаджи

> Ну, здесь:


Неправда, я не говорил, что ученые в целом не обращают внимания на сходство надписи с пали.
Я писал об отдельном конкретном случае.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Неправда, я не говорил, что ученые в целом не обращают внимания на сходство надписи с пали.
> Я писал об отдельном конкретном случае.


Ну, ряд ученых. Я показал, почему они не учитывают хатхигумпхинские надписи. Потому, что это не восточный диалект.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Всегда пожалуйста! Читайте современных ученых, но только внимательно! Перечитайте еще раз эту цитату! Где тут получается то, что Вы написали выше? Какой еще "магадхи (пали)"? Вы о чём? По тексту здесь:
> 
>  Речь здесь о диалекте, который, если сравнивать со всеми надписями Ашоки, более всего напоминает гирнарские, а из литературных языков напоминает более всего пали и архаичную форму шаурасени. Это все происходит после заката Магадхи (как империи, так и языка). Здесь речь о западных диалектах, которые пришли на смену магадхи. Которые заняли его политическое место. Сместили магадхи с его доминирующих, главенствующих позиций. Ранее рулил восточный диалект магадхи, теперь же его место заняли западные диалекты, очень похожие на "гирнарские" и пали.


Что я могу сказать? Не диалекты, а определенный вид пракрита. Ни о каком закате языка магадхи речь не идет. "Западность" этого вида пракрита весьма предположительна.

Приведу более объемную цитату из работы Ричарда Саломона, для более внимательного прочтения  :Smilie: 
Я с ним не согласен по поводу "западности", но сами факты познавательные:

All in all, the Aśokan inscriptions give a broad view of the dialect spectrum of MIA vernaculars in the third century B.C. But it must also be understood that they do not provide anything like a real dialectal map of the time. For the geographical distribution of the dialects - especially of the eastern dialect - can hardly correspond with linguistic reality; the eastern dialect was obviously not the mother tongue of residents of the far north and the central south, though it was used for inscriptions (Kālsī, Eṛṛaguḍi, etc.) in those regions. Moreover, the languages as they are presented in the inscriptions are surely not exact renditions of the contemporary vernaculars. 

...

After the Mauryan period there is a major shift in the linguistic features of the inscriptional Prakrits. The predominance of the eastern dialect of the Aśokan and other inscriptions of the Mauryan period ends abruptly; in fact, not a single inscriptional record in eastern dialect has been found from the post-Mauryan era. *The dominant role in all regions* except the northwest and Sri Lanka *falls hereafter to a variety of Prakrit which* most resembles, among the Aśokan dialects, the western dialect of the Girnār rock edicts, and which among literary languages *has the most in common with Pāli* and archaic forms of Śauraseni. In other words, this dialect partakes of the typical characteristics of the western and central MIA languages: nominative singular masculine in _-o_, retention of Sanskrit _r_ and _l_, predominance of the sibilant _s_, and so on. Like the Aśokan Prakrits, this central-western epigraphic Prakrit is still relatively archaic, with only occasional intervocalic voicing of unvoiced stops and elision of voiced stops. But unlike some of the Aśokan inscriptions, consonant groups from Sanskrit are nearly always assimilated.

The causes of the abrupt dialectal shift from east to west undoubtedly lie in political and historical developments, that is, the decline of Magadha as the center of power in northern India after the collapse of the Mauryan empire and the movement of the center of political power in the following centuries toward the west and northwest. Like the eastern dialect under Aśoka, the central-western dialect of the post-Mauryan era was used far beyond what must have been its original homeland. Thus we find inscriptions in this standard epigraphic Prakrit as far afield as Orissa in the east, for instance, in the Hāthīgumphā inscription (SI 1.213-21), while in the south it is abundantly attested in inscriptions from such sites as Nāgārjunakoṇḍa and Amarāvatī. *This* central-western MIA *dialect* was, in fact, virtually the sole language in epigraphic use in the period in question, and therefore *seems, like Pāli, to have developed into something like a northern Indian lingua franca, at least for epigraphic purposes, in the last two centuries B.C.*

This is not to say that the inscriptions in this dialect, which Senart called "Monumental Prakrit", are totally devoid of local variations. ... But all in all, the standard epigraphic or "Monumental" Prakrit can be treated as essentially a single language whose use spread far beyond its place of origin, and which should not be taken to represent the local vernacular of every region and period where it appears.

R. Salomon - Indian Epigraphy: A Guide to the Study of Inscriptions in Sanskrit, Prakrit, and the other Indo-Aryan Languages

----------


## Vladiimir

> Какие свидетельства?


Свидетельства - надписи Ашоки, поздние грамматики описывающие характерные черты магадхи, поздняя литература на магадхи. Других, как я понимаю, нет. Отвергать *категорично* эти причин нет.

Я привел цитаты современных ученых Оскара фон Хинюбера, Руперта Гетхина, Бхиккх Бодхи, Жюля Блока, где они говорят, что известные свидельства выступают против того, чтобы считать пали магадхи. Мог бы привести еще и других. Список большой. 
Вы можете привести цитату современного ученого, где бы говорилось, что пали - магадхи, язык на котором говорил и проповедовал Будда? Я, кстати, специально опубликовал ссылку на заметку в блоге Джаяравы. Может такие исследования и мнения сейчас и есть. Просто я о них не знаю. Може Вы найдете. Я тщательно просматриваю доступную мне литературу и таких мнений не вижу. Ну, вот только заметка в блоге, ну и обзор Казинса я видел давно. Если такие современные обоснованные и авторитетные мнения будут, я буду только рад. Упираться не буду. Просто я таких пока не видел.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Свидетельства - надписи Ашоки, поздние грамматики описывающие характерные черты магадхи, поздняя литература на магадхи.


Конечно, пали отличается от более позднего магадхи. 
А надписи Асоки имеют мало общего с местными языками, поэтому судить по единственной надписи о языке магадхи того времени не стоит.




> Вы можете привести цитату современного ученого, где бы говорилось, что пали - магадхи, язык на котором говорил и проповедовал Будда?


Ученые, основываясь на более поздних надписях, не могут ни доказать, ни опровергнуть такое утверждение.
Поэтому остаются традиционные свидетельства, и сходство пали с Ардха-Магадхи.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Приведу более объемную цитату из работы Ричарда Саломона, для более внимательного прочтения 
> Я с ним не согласен по поводу "западности", но сами факты познавательные:


Да я уже это все давно прочитал!  :Smilie: 
Ну, а я разумеется, буду согласен со специалистами в исторической фонологии и фонологии индо-арийских языков. Если они будут говорить обратное, то я тоже буду доверять (авторитетным!) специалистам и приму обратное.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Конечно, пали отличается от более позднего магадхи. 
> А надписи Асоки имеют мало общего с местными языками, поэтому судить по единственной надписи о языке магадхи того времени не стоит.
> 
> 
> 
> Ученые, основываясь на более поздних надписях, не могут ни доказать, ни опровергнуть такое утверждение.
> Поэтому остаются традиционные свидетельства, и сходство пали с Ардха-Магадхи.


Ну, сходства с Ардха-Магадхи имеет такую же убедительную силу, как и сходство с гирнарскими надписями. К тому же, посмотрите, Саломон отнес черты ардха-магадхи к явно восточным. Пали же отнес к западным. К тому же ардха-магадхи - не магадхи. Не язык на котором, говорил Будда, как я понимаю.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Ну, сходства с Ардха-Магадхи имеет такую же убедительную силу, как и сходство с гирнарскими надписями.


На Ардха-Магадхи остался корпус текстов, истоки которых относятся именно к тому времени, и примерно той же местности, где учил Будда. А в Гирнаре осталась одна, намного более поздняя, надпись, причем неизвестно доподлинно, из каких соображений был выбран её язык.

Показательно и то, что из ранних надписей, именно находящаяся на востоке, в Ориссе, надпись императора Кхаравелы, джайна по вероисповеданию, наиболее похожа по языку на пали.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Что я могу сказать? Не диалекты, а определенный вид пракрита.


Да, в единственном числе. Вид пракрита.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Показательно и то, что из ранних надписей, именно находящаяся на востоке, в Ориссе, надпись императора Кхаравелы, джайна по вероисповеданию, наиболее похожа по языку на пали.


Что значит ранних? Кхаравела более поздний правитель, чем Ашока. Надпись похожа на пали, но и не идентична.

----------


## Vladiimir

> А вот Брайан Люман, например, приводит аргументы в пользу сходства пали с северными и северо-западными надписями:
> http://www.sareligionuoft.ca/wp-cont...C4%81r-rev.pdf
> 
> Ему это неизвестно


Ну, я и имел в виду Левмана, когда говорил про аргументы в пользу сходства с северо-западными диалектами. Не знаю, зачем Вы привели его в доказательство. Ну, во первых, он все-таки, мягко говоря, не такой уж и авторитет. Я не специалист по фонологии, но мне его метод сравнения отдельных слов показался сомнительным. Ну, например, форма слова может быть явно заимствованной и это слово может часто употребляться. Ну, в целом, если хотите можно принять и его свидетельства и аргументы. И он утверждает, что пали - это не магадхи. Он вообще, следуя за Бехертом и Норманом считает, пали - это перевод с утраченного ныне "буддийского средне-индийского". Вот его позиция:


> The extant Middle Indic Buddhist scriptures in Pāli, BHS and Gāndhārī, are translation remnants from a lost oral transmission dialect called Buddhist Middle Indic (BMI).

----------


## Vladiimir

> На Ардха-Магадхи остался корпус текстов, истоки которых относятся именно к тому времени, и примерно той же местности, где учил Будда.


Ха ха ха. На пали остался корпус текстов, истоки которых относятся к тому времени и к той же местности, где учил Будда. Ну и доказательство! К тому же и ардха-магадхи со временем менялся и становился все более и более западным. Если не возможно локализовать языки, то ардха-магадхи также невозможно.

----------


## Vladiimir

В целом у ученых есть представление о языкк магадхи, о его особенностях. Из надписей Ашоки, из более поздней литературы и описания поздних грамматик. Ну и современные ученые, специалисты, (цитаты я уже приводил, могу привести и другие) считают, что фонологически пали отличается от магадхи. Характерные черты языков, по их словам, говорят не в пользу того, что пали - это магадхи. 

Заметьте, я лично ничего не утвреждаю. У меня нет своего мнения. Я только передаю мнение современных ученых и специалистов. Меня убедить очень легко. Нужно просто привести мнения современных ученых уровня Руперта Гетхина. Ну вот, какое-нибудь современное фонологическое исследование, описание языков, выполненное авторитетным специалистом. (Карпика, Мулдашева и т.п. не предлагать!) Я даже не говорю, что такого мнения или исследование нет. Я и ссылку-то на блог Джаяравы дал, в надежде, что такое мнение может быть. Просто я такого мнения найти не смог. Если в какой-нибудь публикации, в каком-нибудь исследовании, фонологическом описании языка, специалист уровня Нормана заявит, что пали - это магадхи, язык на котором говорил и проповедовал Будда, то я бы не стал спорить со специалистом. И вообще, был бы рад. Ну, просто этого пока нет. Цитаты я приводил. В них они сообщают, что оснований считать пали языком магадхи у них нет.

----------


## Светлана

> Ну, конечно же, интересно.


Итак, подходила в понедельник к проф. Maas Philipp André http://univie.academia.edu/PhilippMaas, который в венском университете преподает индологию. В общем-то, он полностью подтвердил мнение Владимира. 

Андре Маас также придерживается однозначного мнения, что Будда учил на старом Магадхи (он очень забавно начал трясти головой, когда я описала позицию, что что пали и магадхи - это одно и то же, сославшись на Гейгера). Он сказал, что пали и магадхи не идентичны, уже некоторое время назад выявили, что пали является западноиндийским языком, а магадхи - восточным, и несмотря на то, что в пали есть много заимствований из Магадхи (магадизмы), это другой язык.

----------

Pema Sonam (06.11.2013), Vladiimir (06.11.2013), Владимир Николаевич (13.04.2018), Денис Евгеньев (06.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (06.11.2013)

----------


## Shus

А почему вокруг Магадхи такая полемика?
Будда родился, вырос и большую часть сознательной и творческой жизни провел вне Магадхи.
Джетавана (Jetavana), в котором Будда Гаутама 19 раз отдыхал во время вассы и где им были произнесены 844 сутты, входящие в Канон,например располагается в Шравасти, что никак не Магадха (Кушинагар, Сарнатх и Лумбини кстати тоже).
С Магадхой много что связано, конечно, но в основном на раннем этапе жизни.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.06.2018), Сергей Ч (07.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (07.11.2013)

----------

